# Grade question



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I got this in a PM.


*N scale track* 
Hello, Im new to this model train world. Im working on my layout now, what is the best track to use for inclines into a mountain?

Thanks 




I don't think one track is better then another when it concerns a grade.

But I don't really know if one is better then another.

Anyone know?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

A new member posted a similar question about a week ago via this thread:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6236

He then PM'd me two days later (and presumably you) with essentially the same question. I offered some help and thoughts, but I'm not sure he's elaborated enough on what, exactly, he means by "best". Minimal slippage / best traction? Real-life prototyping? Curve and contouring? 

TJ


----------

